# '93 e36 head unit wiring diagram (colors)



## drewbagd (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't seem to find a straight answer to the wiring diagram for the head unit and I've searched here and google quite a bit now. I have a 325is e36 1993 and I'm trying to splice in my alpine head unit to replace the stock one (which doesn't work). I just need to know what wires are what (+,-, pwr, grnd, etc, etc, etc). Thanks guys!
D


----------



## drewbagd (Jan 19, 2009)

really? Nobody? Bueler?


----------



## drewbagd (Jan 19, 2009)

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k287/carbonhazard/e36radiowiringdiagram.gif

Finally found it--thank you google and bimmerforums. Seems like there is a lot of action on that community.


----------

